# Arreaus Thriller at Strathglen (Brandi)



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is the wee girl who has gone on to Strathglen Kennels. Watch for her, as she is going to be campaigned in the CKC shows in Alberta. Cannot wait to see her in show coat!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's such a deep red. I love the color.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Loven the reds!


----------

